# Sistema-Betrachtung von 2 Stationen



## E-Michl (5 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen und ein gutes neues Jahr!

Bin gerade dabei eine Anlage mit 2 Stationen im Systema zu bewerten.
Jede Station läuft auch autark und hat seine eigene Sicherheitstechnik
(Pilz) und sind mit potentialfreien Kontakten Sicherheitstechnisch miteinander verbunden.

Muss man dann beide Stationen zusammen betrachten oder jede für sich selber?


----------



## Safety (5 Januar 2010)

*Sifu*

Also eine SIFU beginnt immer am Sensor und endet am Aktor.
Das bedeutet in deinem Fall der Not-Halt Taster Station 1 ist Sensor dann kommt Dein Sicherheitsrelais eventuell ein Erweiterungsrelais dann das oder die Sicherheitsrelais in der  Maschine 2 dann die Aktoren der Maschine 2, bei den Aktoren muss man beachten ob sich die Gefahren überschneiden dann müssen mehrere Aktoren in die SIFU.

Bei den Türen verhält es sich genau so, wenn diese Auswirkungen haben auf die SIFU in der jeweiligen anderen Maschine.


----------



## Sinix (3 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

hänge mich mal an diesen etwas älteren Thread mit einer neuen Frage passend:

Muss ich und wenn ja wie eine Notauskopplung zu einer fremden Maschine in Sistema betrachten?

Eine Auslösung wird 2 kanalig über die 4/8 F-DI von der fremden Maschine eingefangen, ich kann
aber keine Aussage zu einem Sensor machen, da dieser in der fremden Maschine verbaut ist. Gleiches gilt
für die Meldung meines Nothalts an die fremde Maschine mit der 1F-RO Baugruppe, hier kenn ich
keinen Aktor. 

Momentan habe ich: 
SF NOT-HALT
    SB Not-halt-Taster
    SB Sensor fremde Maschine ?
    SB 4/8 F-DI
    SB 4F-DO
    SB 1F-RO
    SB Hauptschütz
SB Aktor fremde Maschine ?

Danke vorab für eine Info!

Gruß MK


----------



## Tommi (3 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

also zuerst muss mal klar sein, wer der Ersteller dieser Sicherheitsfunktion ist.
Der jeweils Andere gibt diesem seine SB-Werte (PL, MTTFd, B10d), damit
er dann die SF konstruieren kann.
Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (3 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
das Ganze ist eigentlich recht einfach:
Eine SF beginnt am Sensor und endet am Aktor.
Also der  NH Taster ist der Sensor und schaltet dann über die Logik bzw. Logiken dann den Aktor (was das auch immer ist).
Betrachte vom NH Taster aus alle Komponenten die da in der SF liegen, dieser Taster kann dann Dein NH Taster sein oder einer der anderen Maschine. Wie Du erkennst ist das dann schon sehr aufwendig da es viele NH Taster sein können und auch entsprechend viele Aktoren. Man  kann aber sinnvoll zusammenfassen, wenn gleiche Voraussetzungen gegeben sind.


----------



## Sinix (4 Dezember 2012)

@ Tommi 
der Ersteller meiner Anlage bin ich.

@Safety
Logik ist klar. Es ist aber ein eigentlich nicht mehr vertretbarer Aufwand, wenn ich nun anfange den 
anderen Hersteller zu kontaktieren, womöglich auch noch ein Mitwettbewerber, und sämtliche Daten von ihm bekommen.
Außerdem werden dadurch möglicherweise auch knowhow der Automatisierungstechnik (das Wort Betriebsgeheimnisse will ich jetzt mal meiden)
rausgegeben und Wettbewerbsvorteile verloren gehen.

Rein vom Gefühl her werde ich Sensor und Aktor der fremden Anlage weglassen bzw. durch Dummies mit "Typischen Bauteilwerten (Verfahren guter ingenieurmäßiger Praxis)"
ersetzen. Wenn der Kunde, der ja die Bewertung verlangt, eine exakte Angabe wünscht muss er als GU mir die Werte eben beschaffen.
Oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Gruß MK


----------



## Safety (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo, machen kannst Du viel, richtig ist es nicht.


----------



## Sinix (4 Dezember 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, machen kannst Du viel, richtig ist es nicht.



Würde ich immer alles richtig machen, dann wäre die Maschinendokumentationen so teuer, dass ich keinen Auftrag mehr bekomme 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir weniger Gedanken darum machen, ist ja nur ein Hilfsmittel :TOOL:, und hoffen

dass du nicht der Kunde bist und mir das wieder um die Ohren haust


----------



## Safety (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
dieses Augen zu, kann auch einen erhebliche Reduzierung des PL bedeuten. 
Oft schon erlebt, Hersteller „a“ hat Handlung im Notfall mit PLc eingestuft, Hersteller „b“ mit PLd, das passt dann nicht wirklich. 
Aber das ist nur ein Problem, leider muss ich verstärkt beobachten das es teilweise sehr große Defizite gibt die man bei etwas genauerem hinsehen hätte leicht finden können, aber es geht ja nur um Sicherheit das kostet nur Zeit und Geld.


----------

